# RecipeDB - BOXHEAD BREWING Pumpkin Ale



## beer147 (10/10/12)

BOXHEAD BREWING Pumpkin Ale  Ale - American Brown  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Bake one pumpkin in oven till soft, let cool and remove skin and seeds. Cut into 5 cm cubes and add to start of 60 min boil with hops. Add spices at 50 min mark. At flame out remove pumpkin with strainer and discard. Ferment at 18 deg c for 14 days then raise temp to 20 deg for 2 days for Diacetyl Rest. cold crash to 2 deg c. Bottle condition for 6 weeks.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt     6 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Brown Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      90 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     2 g Ginger Root (grated)    1 sticks Cinnamon    1 g Nutmeg    1 g Irish Moss         44L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 19.5 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 5.86%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 44L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## Phoney (10/10/12)

How does it taste? I was always under the impression that pumpkin had to be mashed, to convert it's starches to sugaz.


----------



## fletcher (26/10/12)

has anyone tried this? it sounds amazing. had some pumpkin beer in the states last year and it was to die for


----------

